# 3 cars in 3 days- Bimmer's and Benz's



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Last week was a busy one. For some ridiculous reason I ended up scheduling 3 cars back to back to back. 14 hours each or so. I'd finish one, drop it off and pick up the next the following day.

First up Merc E350...
Quick process summary, very similar on all cars

Makita
CM5300
Highline

ONR
Sonus green
Z-PC w. green ccs
3M UF w. grey ccs
Z6 wipedown
1x Z2pro ZFX'd
Z6 wipedown
P21s 100% x2
Z8

Prototype APC being tested on wheels and tires
EZ brush and Swissvax brush
AG intensive tar remover
Black WOW on trim
CG Liquid extreme shine on tires (heavy on the tire shine as per customers request)
Adams undercarrige
1Z glass polish
Noxon + #0000 SW
Z-AIO wheels polished
Z2 ZFX'd on wheels topped w. Z-CS

LGM w/ Folex
Megs APC+
Z9/Z10 on leather
1Z CP
1Z Reinger

Befores;





































Prototype APC working its magic on the rear wheels...no powersticks needed








After









Front passenger side wheels, thick brake dust no match for E-Shine's APC, this stuff is truly a great wheel and tire cleaner




































After










Noxon and Mf worked nicely on the chrome...













































Sorry no outside pics on this one, afters






































































\

Next up another Merc this time a beautiful S550...

Process changed for extensive paint correction 
Menz SIP at 1500rpm w. Megs cutting pad, multiple hits on some areas
106ff w. white ccs
UF w. grey ccs
Z5pro ZFX'd
Z6
P21S 100% x2
Z8

Befores, ran out of battery so proceeded to polish while the camera was charging. Lots of water spots, buffer trails(from last detailer), heavy swirls and RIDS



















After 2 hits with SIP, still RIDS left










Post polishing, No LSP










Final shots taken the next morning after applying 2nd coat of P21s 100% and Z8

















































































































































Last, BMW 650. Owner of the S550's wifes car. I dropped of his Merc and he handed me the keys to her BMW . This ones interior was pretty bad. Heavily soiled leather and carpets that needed a lot of attention. Paint was in very good shape however, fine swirls and very little bonded contaminants. Some areas measured close to 290microns! The cars clear averaged 150-170 microns if I recall correctly but some areas were clearly thicker than others. Leather needed more than Z9 so I used LM strong cleaner and the convertible got the Raggtopp treatment.




























The carpets were a mess. I started with a thorough brush and vacuum. Then came the LGM with Folex as solution. That got out a good portions of the stains but no where near perfect. Followed up with 303 Spot remover in some areas then Megs APC+ 4:1 hand scrubbed and re-extracted with the LGM. Followd that with a vacuum then re-shampooed with Folex and left to sit for 20minutes, agitated and then pressure washed with the Kacrher at 1800psi, re-extracted then vacuumed and presto!














































De-Junktafication...










Ziploc magic










Presentation is everything...










Not terrible but way above the average readings I was getting









After 106ff on a white ccs at 1500rpm. This was the best 106ff has ever worked for me. It broke down super smooth on this paint and I got "zero" dusting for the first time in 20+cars using it. I think making the switch to a rotary helped to show the full potential of SIP and 106FF.










After Ultrafina at 1700rpm









Wheels before special APC



















Afters, cant help the curb damage done IMO it ruins the look of a cleaned wheel









Final photos... after Z2pro and P21s 100%




































































































(Hood doesnt close properly)










For sure a grueling 3 days but the customers were all happy so I was happy.

Anyways thanks for looking. Good night guys.


----------



## CraZdetailer (Apr 20, 2008)

nice work. :thumb: which model LGM do you have? the heated one?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Top quality work, nice one :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work on all 3 there :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

CraZdetailer said:


> nice work. :thumb: which model LGM do you have? the heated one?


I have the ProHeat model. The LGM is just good for extracting water, no match for a real hot water extractor.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> Top quality work, nice one :thumb:





ahaydock said:


> Excellent work on all 3 there :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work mate. You deserve a rest after that lot.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

wtf is up with some ppl, three beutiful expensive cars, owners that leave half there life in the interior and appear to not really give two sh*ts about them. I'm surprised there actually having them cleaned properly. 

I mean the amount of crap that was in them is crazy. It's a car not a dumping ground. 

Nice work there dude...:thumb:


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

brilliant... nice touch what you did to the bmw boot. as they say "its all in the detail"


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

"Presentation is everything..."

I couldn't agree more mate! :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you take the rest of the week off?!  Cracking job mate.


----------



## gurj (Apr 15, 2011)

nice job. just a quick question was there any orange peel on the new s class you worked on? would like to know its not just mine.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice trio there, likewise, my car looks like that after the kids have been in it for five minutes :wall::wall:

As always, top work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work on all three cars Dave :thumb:
I couldn't help but notice a Blower 

Is that the Black Baron one ? Or this one

http://autogeek.commerce-search.net/redirect?url=http://www.autogeek.net/metairforbla.html

Ever since I have been using one it makes my life much easier when drying a car 
I have a Black Baron Blower and it 4HP the first time I turned it on I was amazed the power it produced for such a small unit .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work on all three cars Dave :thumb:
I couldn't help but notice a Blower 

Is that the Black Baron one ? Or this one

http://autogeek.commerce-search.net/redirect?url=http://www.autogeek.net/metairforbla.html

Ever since I have been using one it makes my life much easier when drying a car 
I have a Black Baron Blower and it's 4HP, the first time I turned it on I was amazed the power it produced for such a small unit . It really blows water off a car very quickly like it's bigger brothers 

Mario


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Dave and after that 3 days you should rest :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy! I hate over-booking myself like that! Is your D60 in the repair shop?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy! I hate over-booking myself like that! Is your D60 in the repair shop?


LOL this way before I knew what the hell a D60 was!

This is one of my first detail threads from a few years ago... boy I guess thing change? Cluttered garage, crappy pics.... such a newbie!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

great work Dave.
What is D60 and what is the secret APC?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

great work Dave.
What is D60 and what is the secret APC?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Cracking job! :thumb:


----------

